# St Croix 2SW76MM



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Santa brought me one for Christmas. I can't wait to build it. Has anyone built or fished one of these?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Guess that's a "no". It'll be a while before it sees any real fishing but I'll post up some opinions when I get around to test casting.


----------

